# eh



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

It's something my brother wanted me to post here, flame his ass for doing so :3

http://www.y8.com/animation/Shock_2


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

Since he's not here, can I flame you instead?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Since he's not here, can I flame you instead?


 Sure, he's here looking at the screen though so I'm going to treat it as his thread :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Reminds me xiao xiao


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure, he's here looking at the screen though so I'm going to treat it as his thread :3


Is he a murry purry furry too?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is he a murry purry furry too?


If I'm not mistaken his bro is a fur too.


----------



## SirRob (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If I'm not mistaken his bro is a fur too.


Must be genetic. 

hey people

yeah you

don't have kids


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If I'm not mistaken his bro is a fur too.


 Scalie more like it but he actually hasn't said it yet :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Scalie more like it but he actually hasn't said it yet :V


Soon the scalies shall reclaim the motherland :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Soon the scalies shall reclaim the motherland :V


Fuck that, I'm throwing him out the house :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Fuck that, I'm throwing him out the house :V


*hands south syde's brother a ushanka*
Now he is comrade.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *hands south syde's brother a ushanka*
> Now he is comrade.


 He got one and now he's marching around with it D:

Well I gotta go for a while, have fun guis xD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He got one and now he's marching around with it D:
> 
> Well I gotta go for a while, have fun guis xD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

*groan* These stick figure battles are gay-tarded...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *groan* These stick figure battles are gay-tarded...


 
My brother says STFU...and he thinks your hawt D:


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My brother says STFU...and he thinks your hawt D:


He's gay?
Also he needs his own account.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> My brother says STFU...and he thinks your hawt D:


Oh my god, I lol'd so hard...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's gay?
> Also he needs his own account.


 
Naw I kid, he didn't say that, actually he was trying to break my fingers for putting that there and yea I guess so, when he finally does join he'll know enough about this forum that he won't make the newfag mistakes that most do make when they first get there ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw I kid, he didn't say that, actually he was trying to break my fingers for putting that there and yea I guess so, when he finally does join he'll know enough about this forum that he won't make the newfag mistakes that most do make when they first get there ^^


lol, he does need to get a account.
What's his fa?


----------

